# How long have you been playing?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Surprisingly this thread hasn't been discussed yet...


How long you been playing?

I think Jigplums introduced me to the game the day we met when I was in year 7. 
(11 years old)

15 Years ago! 

How long have you been playing or have a cool story on how you were introduced to the game?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

13yrs........and I regret every day after realizing how much I could of saved instead


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Since i was 10years old. So let me see...........im gonna need to take my socks off for this............................. 18 years! Ah bollocks!


MarzM


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

1 Year. First introduced to it by Frodo. I met him at the beginning of high school, and with in a few months he'd converted me.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

10 years, I think. It could be 11, my brain goes fuzzy when trying to remember details like that, especially when I haven't slept all night in an attempt to reset the sleep cycle.

Dragonlover


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

3 years
good times, tis have been
found the shop myself
everyone was like...a girl?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

14 years on and off, since i was 8.

had a fair few long breaks from the hobby, but came back full force about 2 years ago, and now look where i am... for my sins...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I started right after Wolf. People were having games at school (wolf included) and I thought. What the hell, I'll try it. WOlf was always calling me a copy cat for that.

So 3 years. about 8 weeks over. 3 years and 8 weeks now.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> 15 years, give or take a few month whern i couldnae get out o my bed.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

GW games since I was 9 so that would be over 21 years. 40K since it was released (though at 10 the rules were tricky :grin


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Lets see, I was 11 got started with Fantasy, that got me into 40K, and roleplay and I am now......... so carry the 2........ square root of 29....

Its no good, no matter what I do with the maths it always comes out at 18 years. :shok:

Ah well, its kept me off the streets :grin:, seriously though wargaming and roleplaying are (imo) the best hobbies in the world.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, first played WHFR at about 8(?), first game oif rouge Trader at about 10, got 2nd ed at 11(I think) so in all 18 years


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Been playing fantasy for 10 years on and off and 40k for about 2 years.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been playing 40K and Fantasy (two games of Fantasy in total so far lol) for approximately 8 years now, give or take.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

on and off about 20 years.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

12 years off and on... collecting. Hardly play.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've been playing since 1993.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i've been play 40k for over 18 years now. i started playing epic first then got into rogue trader in fact i still have my first 40k figs in my dark angel and eldar armies. i have also played fantasy off and on for about ten years now. it's been fun it's been bad but what a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I started my hobby experience over 25 years ago, painting miniatures for all the various RPGs my older brother played (and that I got recruited into being a part of).

About the time my high school experience started, I discovered Warhammer, but never really got into it past the original version of Warhammer fantasy RPG.

Flash forward a few years to my days in uniform: A random side-trip into one of the local game stores where I was stationed (as it was close by to where I was going to get myself a new tattoo) introduced me to Necromunda. They had a huge table set up, and as it was kind of a slow day, the guy at the store ran a demo game for me and my buddy.

Instantly hooked, was I.

Necromunda led to my first delving into 40K, back in 2nd. Edition days... and i haven't been able to quit since, barring some brief sabbaticals.

I haven't actually played an actual game since '01, but I'm still an obsessive painter and collector.

So, in short... collecting twenty years, playing about thirteen.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

So far just little over a year :grin: its been a good year so far! and hope for many more years of spending on 40k and possibly fantasy to come:victory:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Hehehe. Pathfinder started when I was born.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been playing 40k for 5 years this feburary. I played fantasy when I was 7 but stopped and started again in 2003. And still have more finished armies than my mate has finished models ...so thats 6 and hes been playing a hell of a lot longer than me.


----------



## osirisisdead (Oct 20, 2007)

I first started playing 11 years ago. I've been on a 3 year hiatus, but I'm sure I'll get drawn back in sooner or later. I'm posting here right?


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, i've been going into games wrokdhop since I was 7 (seven years), I got my first model when I was 8 (it was the LOTR Balin's tomb), then I subscribed to LOTR battle game sin middle earth. And cause I liked the look of 40k and so started collecting it and necrons when I was 11 and started fantasy last year.

Games workshop 6/7 year, 40k 3 years and fantasy one year.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

I got into 40k right after the 2nd edition Eldar codex came out, so 12-13 years ago I think. I've played off and on since then, but I've always been the more scientific gamer (a new army list with new proxies every week) 

I started playing fantasy 9 years ago when my buddy's little brother wanted to sell me his orc and goblin army, and never found it to be quite as much fun as 40k. Maybe I'll get back into it when I have some spare cash.

Oh, and because no one has said it, BLOOD BOWL RULES ALL!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

wow, i feel like such a noob. im at the end of my second year and starting my fifth WH40k army. ive been painting seriously for 6 months, so go check out my work in the gallery, most of its on the front page as the recently added stuff


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Started playing 40k about a month after it came out - about 20 years ago this month then I guess.

First proper attempt at WHFB was about 1985 (me and my mate Simon had been playing our own version knocked up from various bits of WD and Napoleonic miniatures rules for about 2 years before that).


----------



## Accommodator (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah, the Rogue Trader days of old (1987), with the John Sibbick art on the cover is what drew me in. Pretty much skipped v3, though.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> wow, i feel like such a noob. im at the end of my second year and starting my fifth WH40k army. ive been painting seriously for 6 months, so go check out my work in the gallery, most of its on the front page as the recently added stuff


Quoted for truth. I've been playing for two years, and already I play DH, SM and IG. I have the WH dex too, and i've sort of inherited my brother's orks. :biggrin:


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

i got involved about 3 years ago when i was at work looking up some world of warcraft stuff and a buddy of mine came in, looked at the PC and said "you ever play non PC games?" 

"like what?'

"40k?"

"is that the one where you paint the models and then have a war with them? i always wanted to do that!"

later that day i bought a rule book and my first mini. i started off my first two years very slowly as i have finally played my first 1500 point game and have been finishing up painting stuff, but i have found more people to play with since i moved to this area over a year ago, i love it!


----------



## Skrie (Oct 26, 2007)

started playing around may this year. was at best buy and I thought id buy dawn of war and the xpacs. Played it, saw the chainswords. Nuff said. 


Necrons and the armies of the imperium interest me the most. The army I played was determined by the ebay bid I won, and it turned out to be rines. 

I have a substantial number of vanilla marines, right now I'm trying to build a blood angels army. Afterwards, I plan to go into either imperial guard, necrons, or nids.


----------



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

13 Years On and Off (I went of in a sulk when they brought out 3rd Ed, but I was pursuaded to convert to 4th so I could go to campaign weekends) since the tender age of 15.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I started in 1991 I think, so 16 years or so. I still have some RTB01s in the loft.

I remember being annoyed when 2nd ed came out because they got rid of the vehicle datasheets with the plastic targetting grid. Shooting vehicles in the ammo was quality, and you could get headshots on carnifexes that made all your guys in LOS feel a lot happier about things.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Roughly 13 years.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

4 almost 5 years


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

How long has 40K been around? I think it was "87 when I picked up the Rogue Trader book. God I am getting old, no wonder it has gotten so hard to paint eyeballs...


----------



## Agrippa V. Denter (Nov 27, 2007)

16 - soon to be 17 years.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I started playing my DA with Codex: Angels of Death. 3rd ed. came out a year later.

Not sure when precisely that was.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

20 years. Rogue Trader was released in '87 and that's when I bought it and began to play.

Sister Sin


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

12 years, mainly collecting, hardly playing. Jeez, thats longer collecting than not collecting....


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

collected a little when i was about 11, 12 ish for a few years. Then started collecting again about 11 months ago. Am loving it but its, too addictive, LOL


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

When is this measured from?

If it's from first game, then I'm still not playing yet.
If it's from when I got my book, then less than a week.
If it's from when I decided to play, it's about a month.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

1 year 8 days


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

since i was 10 or younger about 10 years


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

I started in grade 6 (11 years old)

Am now 16.

So five years I guess, and I'd been playing LOTR (ugh, I know) for at least one year before I found the superior game.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Christmas '91, my wife bought Space Crusade as she thought it would be a good boardgame to try out ....... Little did she know ...Mwwaahhaaahha!

Used to take it into work when I was on-call and get together with some livers-in to pass the time between call-outs.

I painted those figures in enamels !!!!!!!!!!!!

Shortly after, I found out that there was something called GW and Rogue Trader; tracked down GW in Oxford St (in London at the time), spent some cash (RTB01 set and the RT rules) .... I've been looking back ever since (over bank-statements!!:shok.

Blood Angels from the start, closely followed by Orks. Then SoB building up nicely.

"Red Wunz go Fasta!!!"


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Since I was 16 or 17 with second ed and I am now 29 soooo around 12 years .


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

heh my friend dragged me in there (i was reluctant) andi had a job at the time so had some money, he convinced me to buy some cadians and look at me six months later 
addicted, plus an improving painter
also im kind of scared of working out how much i'v actually spent


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Far too long. I was RPGing when WHFB came out. Eventually moved on to RT when that came out, and have played pretty much all the time since then with maybe a few months out when I started to date my now wife. 

My first WD was issue 33 (With a Bar room Brawl for Runequest).

So that probably makes it around 26 or 27 years.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

DarknessDawns, NEVER think of how much you have spent.... NEVER. It is only depressing when you looks and see you have a car sitting on your minatures shelf...


----------



## Correlohn (Dec 29, 2007)

A little over 3 years I suppose.... ^^_


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I started playing when I was 17. I took about 3 years off. So I've been actively playing for about 5 years now.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

i picked up my first box of cadian shock troops oh, maybe four years ago. my friend had bought the imperial guard codex, and we decided to try out the game together. since then, he's thrown out all his hobby stuff, whilst i've expanded to about 115 models, added space marines, picked up the witch hunters codex, and gone through a coupla shelves' worth of bl, codices, and white dwarf. 

that said, i've yet to play a substantial game...i haven't even played combat patrol yet...no players....


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

18 years a freind gave me some harlequins to paint and after that i was hooked


----------

